# This black theme is annoying



## superking (23 Sep 2016)

Hi, I am Richard, I am new to this site. I am facing little issues with reading the texts from this site. This black theme is totally annoying, I can't read anything. Please help me to change the theme. 
Thanks 
Richard


----------



## tree hugger (23 Sep 2016)

You're probably under milnet.ca.  Try army.ca for green and navy.ca for blue themes.


----------

